# Andriy Yarmolenko



## pennyhill (26 Maggio 2014)

24 anni, ala destra della Dynamo Kiev e della nazionale Ucraina.

Contratto in scadenza nel 2015, Dynamo che non parteciperà alla prossima Champions League, crisi in Ucraina. 
Quali migliori condizioni per prenderlo?


----------



## pennyhill (26 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Serginho (26 Maggio 2014)

Pensavo fosse più anziano, comunque grande corsa e grinta, io lo prenderei


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

Lo sottolineo da almeno due anni, mancino che sa farsi tutta la fascia destra. Ha 25 anni, il momento giusto per prenderlo.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lo sottolineo da almeno due anni, mancino che sa farsi tutta la fascia destra. Ha 25 anni, il momento giusto per prenderlo.



io e te lo desideriamo da anni 

Aggiungerei: senso tattico, propensione al sacrificio e ha la testa giusta per far bene a tutti i livelli.


----------



## Jino (26 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> io e te lo desideriamo da anni
> 
> Aggiungerei: senso tattico, propensione al sacrificio e ha la testa giusta per far bene a tutti i livelli.



Per dire tra un Cerci (87) che viene valutato, dicono, attorno ai 20 mln...ed un Yarmolenko (89) si parlava di una cifra poco superiore ai 10...io francamente rischio il secondo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Maggio 2014)

Bel giocatore,sarebbe un buon acquisto.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Maggio 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> io e te lo desideriamo da anni
> 
> Aggiungerei: senso tattico, propensione al sacrificio e ha la testa giusta per far bene a tutti i livelli.



lo voglio anche io eh 

mi piace tantissimo,sarebbe un ottimo giocatore da cui ripartire


----------



## The Ripper (27 Maggio 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Per dire tra un Cerci (87) che viene valutato, dicono, attorno ai 20 mln...ed un Yarmolenko (89) si parlava di una cifra poco superiore ai 10...io francamente rischio il secondo.



sicuramente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Maggio 2014)

stesso nome e stessa nazionalità di sheva, non si può sbagliare


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Maggio 2014)

Valore del cartellino?


----------



## Frikez (28 Maggio 2014)

Pupillo da anni 

Però ha bisogno di cambiare squadra a questo punto per fare il definitivo salto di qualità.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2014)




----------

